# Name some Burly 24" bikes



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

I've been wanting a 24" bike for a while. Mostly for light street and dj duty. But I'm a heavier rider (220+) so I want something with stout rims and big axles.

There is a 2013 Free Agent Ratio on my local CL for $200, would that be woth it? Or should I save for a Sunday 24? Or something else?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

JFoster said:


> I've been wanting a 24" bike for a while. Mostly for light street and dj duty. But I'm a heavier rider (220+) so I want something with stout rims and big axles.
> 
> There is a 2013 Free Agent Ratio on my local CL for $200, would that be woth it? Or should I save for a Sunday 24? Or something else?


Take a look at the website cruiser revolution | 24" BMX?big fun on big wheels.

The new We The People ATLAS 24" looks like it will be a great-geo complete. 
Sneak Peek: 2014 We The People Atlas 24 | cruiser revolution








During the early to mid 2000's, it was more common for complete BMX bikes to have fat 14mm axles on both front and rear. Now it's pretty typical to have a 3/8" (skinny) front axle and a 14mm rear. In general this works out fine, because rear pegs tend to take more abuse than front ones.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Free Agent Ratio 24" does look good for the money. All chromo frame and all chromo fork is a really good sign.









2013 Free Agent Ratio 24 Bike ? Reviews, Comparisons, Specs ? BMX Bikes - Vital BMX


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Definitely giving the Free Agent some thought.
2013 Free Agent Ratio "24"

Also looking at this stolen
Stolen Saint 24" Bike 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles

And what I'd really like, but don't want to spend that much
NS Bikes Holy 2 Bike 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

even at 220+ it wont be the frame that fails you it will be your rims and if you or someone you knows can lace up rims you can build some pretty beasty 24 inch rims for not that much... all those bikes listed would be solid... pick up the free agent for $200 and spend lace up a solid rear end wheel and for probably $300 or less you have a solid bike


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cglasford said:


> even at 220+ it wont be the frame that fails you it will be your rims and if you or someone you knows can lace up rims you can build some pretty beasty 24 inch rims for not that much... all those bikes listed would be solid... pick up the free agent for $200 and spend lace up a solid rear end wheel and for probably $300 or less you have a solid bike


I hear ya. But at the same time, it ain't hard to spend $400 on a custom rear wheel! ; )

This Free Agent seems like a good buy. Bikes like the older Haro Backtrail 24", I wouldn't necessarily recommend in 2013, but they did have burly stock wheels !


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> I hear ya. But at the same time, it ain't hard to spend $400 on a custom rear wheel! ; )


that is so true... but not needed. I taco'd my stock rim on my Haro 124, cut the spokes out, used the same hub and bought a Alex DM24 for $25 bucks another $25 for spokes and nipples and laced it up myself... it is a beast of a rim... tons of 360 fails and still straight as an arrow.... So just another option... especially if you can get a cheap used bike... but that free agent says it has double wall rims... they should last a little while


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

24" BMX Cruisers have beefy wheels.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

totally depends on the bike, brand and model... mine sure didn't.. the wheels lasted 2 months with almost daily adjusting and i'm only 180.... the new rims have lasted an entire season with no truing or anything


----------

